# Let me tell you a story about Ted Wells



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Most of you know i met Ted this summer *see the 2006 link in my signature*


I told him the story, about a swedish friend of mine Jacob. He`s on here under the name Silentdawg. Now about 30 years ago, in the 70`s, he read an article in a swedish car magazine as a kid, with a story about Ted Wells and his homies from the Professionals cc. How they would scrape on van Nuys and Whittier, what the rides looked like back then and what this swedish reporter experienced when cruising with the Professionals. 

This magazine, which was printed in swedish, was send to Ted 30 years ago, but he never was able to read it, and this summer we were at his house and i told him the story about the reporter they took around 30 years ago, he remembered! He couldnt believe i knew that and that somebody in sweden was captured by lowridin because of him. I had my homie from sweden translate it to english and i have send it to Ted, so after 30 years he can finally read what they wrote about him :biggrin: 

But i think its cool to share it with everybody! So with the help of Silentdawg, i post these pictures of the magazine, and the translation


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Lowriders - black car cult 

The car stereo is playing soulmusic. The sound is pouring through the open door 
of a white Chevrolet Camaro. The body lays just some centimeters above the asphalt. 
A lowrider. A true lowrider. 

The L.A. night is dark and hot. T-shirt hot. People relate to each other in the 
terms of "man" and "cool". In this area there lives only black people. 
Darrell slips out of his white camaro, takes a few dancesteps on the sidewalk, turns 
around, dances back to his camaro, reach down and turns up the volume. Base and drums. 
He turns on the black and white tv-screen between the front seats. The picture 
appears like a blueish glow from the dark insides of the car. 
The last news broadcast for the night. The newscaster lips moves but all he says is 
silenced by the soul drums. 

Ted is hanging out on the porch of his house. Don and some others sits on the stairs. 
Ted drinks Hawaiian Punch and eats potato chips. His car is parked on the driveway 
beside the house he is living in. Chevrolet Impala 1962. A lowrider. 

The body lies on the asphalt, the dim light of the streets reflects in the hundreds 
of thousands metal flakes emedded in clearcoat -layer for layer. Stars and comets. 
Comet tails. Red, white and blue. Patterns crossing each other until the eyes can't 
follow no more. A lowrider, a true lowrider. 
The upolstery is blue and bluish grey, four deep swiwel seats just like the dashboard 
clothed in velvet, soft as a kittens fur. 

Between the seats there is a small mirror tablewith some bottles and glasses. Wine. 
Chrome rims, narrow tires with whitewalls. The steering wheel is approximately 15 
centimeters wide. The hub is deep, all chrome. The knob of the gearshifter is replaced 
with a piston from a motorcycle engine. A lowrider. A lowrider with a cool interiour. 

Bomber hydraulics 

The springs are replaced, leaf springs in the back replaced by screw springs, the 
springs up front with bigger springs. Instead of shocks the suspension works with 
hydraulics from the gears of a wwII bomber. In the trunk -also clothed in velvet- 
there are two powerful pumps driven by 3.91 hk electrical motors. 36 volts, 3 batteries. 
The whole system is chromed. A lowrider. A lowrider with everything: stereo, tv, 
radio communication, cool paintjob, cool interiour, chromed hydraulics and a lot of 
lift capacity. 

No lowrider is true just because the body lays low. It have to be able to rise up also. 
High. 
Some blocks away the sound of a police siren echoes from a distance. Wawawawawawa.... 

Maybe it is the police cruiser we outrun a couple of hours earlier. Nobody knows, nobody 
cares. Ted is grumpy. His scrapebar broke. Also there is some noise coming from the 
hydraulics -Man's gonna take me two days before i can get my car on the street again... 

Two days is an eternity for a lowrider that have a boulevard for each night of the week 
to cruise. Van Nuys at wednesdays. Whittier at fridays -those are the main cruisespots. 
Where everybody goes to. 

But Ted is also somewhat content for losing his scrapebar. Noone knows when that happened 
the last time -if it ever happened at all. And that much of sparks nobody have seen in 
years. 

Some hours ago the scraping begun when the girl at Mcdonalds by Sanda Barbara Ave came 
out to ask if we're going to order or just park, and Ted called out to everybody that 
we have to go someplace else to get rid of all the cops and everybody else minding our 
business. Now lets see some sparks everybody, come on! 

For real, it all started with Ted winning first price at the lowrider exibition at LA 
Memorial Sports arena. 

Chrome and velvet 

There every lowrider with pride is represented in the most spectacular lowridershow 
in all of LA. Cars like the Sun Godess, a Chevy Monte Carlo 1972, worth 8888 dollars 
according to the owner, equipped with front seats from a Lincoln Continental 1975, 
upolstery all velvet -red and gold, car phone, electrically opened trun. No door knobs 
or other non-estetic gadgets. Rows and rows with lowriders. Gold and silverflakes 
in the paintjobs, deep candy paint, chromed out engines, velvet dashboards without 
instruments (in some cars just for shows) only 3 switches for the hydraulics used to 
raise and lower the body. Narrow wheels. Steering wheels with small diameters made 
by chromed chains. "Frenched" headlights without trimmings, molded into the body. 
Remade grilles with horisontally, twisted bars. Everything chromed. Velvet clothed 
spare tires. All of them equipped with hydraulics bought from one of the US air force 
surplus stores. With the hydraulics the lowrider - driver and car are both named this - 
can raise and lower the body. It can be dragged on the streets, lay down on the ground 
with a deep mechanical sound, it can be raised high above the wheels. 22 inches -55.8 
centimeters- between the ground and the body is said to be the highest in Los Angeles 
-and therefore the whole world. Los Angeles -as big as Närke (a swedish county) 
contains of a lot of cities cut through by long boulevards is the birth place of 
lowriders. 

The legacy of Barris 

Here a kind of car cult grew that has no equal. Blacks and mexicans did their 
interperations of custom creations from the likes of George Barris who began to 
chop the roof of regular cars, dropped bodies, frenched lights, removed chrome and 
door handles... 
When the college kids grew tired of those kind of tricks the mexicans and the blacks 
purified the lowrider. In the veichle-centered community of Los ANgeles a new breed 
came forward in the latin and black parts of the city. A clean, well built, shining 
lowrider was something to be proud of. A symbol of independence, a proof of success. 
No lowrider makes a secret of how much money he put down in his car. 
50000-60000 (swedish currency) is common. Not to speak about how much money he gonna 
put into the next car. -Oh man, oh man. Its gonna be real cool. Real cool. 
The first lowriders who came up with the idea of making the originally lowered car 
vertically moveable with surplus hydraulics revolutionized the whole concept. Now 
you'd get some real action on the streets. 

Sure, it would be cool to creep along Whittier Blvd on a friday night with the body 
just some centimeters above ground just like a cat on the hunt, but what is that 
compared to being able to raise and lower it? To drop it on the streets and hear the 
discrete sound of metal to asphalt and then let it raise up again. 
First the rear, slow and worthy of a feeline ready to charge, and then take off along 
the street nose down? This is when somebody invented the scrape bar below the 
front crossmember. 

Sparks on the asphalt 

A scrapebar is a big lump of cast iron, maybe with some content of magnesium. 
When driving forward motion whit the weight of the car leaning on this lump 
friction cause lots of sparks. A correctly mounted bar can spark a lot even at 
speeds between 30-40 km/h. 

Some builders used their hydraulics to make their cars to dance. Up-down, up-down, up- 
down. Preferebly with the driver on the outside, trough remote controlled hydraulics. 
Just like the fine people control their tv sets, of course here it has to be through 
wires. But the dances is only performed by a few cause of the massive strain on the car, 
every piece of metal, every weld. 

Earlier this evening -the night of the awards at the big show- people gathered outside 
Mcdonalds parking lot at Santa Barbara Ave. Ted won an enormous trophy. It peeked through 
the sunroof on his impala. 
The cop swerwed around and the girl from the burger temple got outside to ask for orders 
-or else.. The boss moved in a treathening manor behind the stainless steel counter. 
As responsible for the cash flow for the multinational hamburger giant Mcdonalds he 
could not allow the parking lot to be used without consuming the products. That much 
was obvious from the commotion inside. 

-Lets get away from all this, Ted yelled out. 

Then we're all on the streets, a single file line at least ten cars deep. Ted up front. 
Low speed, teasingly low. 

Showing rear axles 

This speed is maintained until Ted spots a police cruiser up ahead. He passes it. 
Darrel accompanies him on the other side with the camaro. Then they floor it, the 
automatic transmissions kick down to lower gears, their right hands flip the small 
chromed switches to lower the fronts, two scrapebars hits the asphalt at the same time 
the rears rise up a bit, dignified, with just a little contempt. The rear axles 
gets visible in an almost obscene way just as the sparks lights up the whole avenue. 
Flooding the cop car. 

Right up on Santa Barbara Avenue. 
The rest of the cars slowly cruise alongside the cop car, a traffic light, someone 
gets in front of the cops. Stone faces. In all the cars exept the cop car. 

Ted and Darrell is out of sight on some alley. The police chose not to do anything. 
This time. Even though it is illegal to rebuild the suspension with hydraulics, even 
though it is highly illegal to drag parts of the body or chassis to the ground. 
The most common charge is "destroying of asphalt". The car construction itself is not 
the issue in the liberal California. 
The caravan moves on. Ted and Darrell reunite with the others at a gas station. 
Just a minute ago it was allmost deserted, but when there's lowriders there's people. 
Girls appear from everywhere, high pitched voices, noses up against the sidewindows. 

"Dont touch it- what if the owner shows up. -They freak out if you touch their cars.." 
"Check out that cute living room. But where's the kitchen? -Watch out, here he comes!" 

And Ted beelines to his car. So cool in the hot night, he plays for a while with the 
hydraulics -the rear raises...hssss...lowers. All done in less than a second. 

A white misplaced male looks nervosly at the crowd, pay his gas and dissapear. 
We're deep into the black parts of LA. White taxidrivers -who has to go through here- 
and they only do that in daylight- complains about the ghetto. The people up in the 
hills -whites in white aircontitioned condoes high above Los Angeles smog- warns you 
of coming here. 
Why? 
Maybe cause the dont know. Cause they have heard something from other people who also 
haven't been here. 
Darrell swerves around the gas station, shooting sparks like fire behind his car, the 
sound of metal to asphalt echoes between the houses. Ted crawls under his car. The 
sensational scrape in front of the police car took its toll. Its broken. 
But than again, it was a lot of sparks... 

The lonley white lowrider 

Jim appears a bit late. He also got an Impala 1962. Early 60's Chevrolet, almost 
exclusively chevrolet, is the most common lowriders. Some Thunderbirds, some 50's cars 
-preferrably Chevrolet Bel Airs- is also quite common. There's thousands of lowriders 
in the Los Angeles area. Very very few is driven by white men. Jim is a part of this 
minority. Just as Ted and Darrell he is part of a club -"The Proffessionals". 
The club has its meeting every thursday night. Proffessionals is part of the exclusive 
clique who rolls with a visible plaque in their back window. 

Jim's girlfriend Chris offers me to "ride shotgun" in their car. In this case it means 
tha i can travel up in the front seat. Jim feels he has lost the award at the show. 

-Ted won even though he's undercarriage is not fully chromed. Mine is. 

Jims Impala flows forward, soft and quiet. Tuned engines is nothing for lowriders. 
On the contrary lots of work is being done to get the car to travel soft and quiet. 
-Chevrolets standard V8's is good enough. "There's no ride like a low ride.." 

The ride is equal to a Mercedes, Darrell claims. 

Jim dips the nose, the undercarriage hits the street and the scrape bar sends off 
some sparks. He doesn't have trouble steering the car, even though most of its weight 
is scraping on the ground right now. 

-The power steering does most of the job. Also you allways put the bar in the center 
of the axle to get balance. 

Jim has no explanation why he is the only white lowrider in Los Angeles, well probably 
the whole world. 

-It just happened. 

No lowrider has no explanation for anything really. For them the cult surrounding 
the gleaming, sparking cars is taken for granted. Itegrated with their way of living. 

-Sometimes there's a problem, says Jim. I dont really want to cruise in their hood, and 
they definately wont cruise in mine. So Jim cruise their blocks. 

We arrive at Ted's place. He has a neat two room appartment just on the ground floor. 
The living room is filled with trophys fom different car shows. Ted makes a living 
building hydraulics in lowriders. 

He is very proud of his trophys. He have won the most in the whole club. 
The time is close to 2 am. It is hot, we hang out at the porch of Ted's house. 
The street is alive, the store around the corner is open, someone gets more soda- 
Hawaiian Punch- the tape recorder in Darrell's car is pounding soul music. 
Darrell is talking about his next car. If his current car is cool in its pearl 
paintjob, the next one's going to be super cool. Candy paint, maybe red. 
Everything chromed out, from the a-arms to the hydraulic hardlines. 
The conversation dies out. Jim is tired and says "man, must get some sleep.." 

But Ted does not seem to want to go to bed. Before Darrell leaves he tells 
him to call him "later tonight". 

Darrell nods and creeps down the street with the music thumping and the tv-screen 
on. 

The Los Angeles night embraces him and all the other lowriders cruising the 
boulevards and avenues, low, gleaming, shining, mystified -unspeakably mystified.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i think i'm going to print this and read it while on the train....

great job......!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats cool as hell, ted the man


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

some better shots of the smaller pictures:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

this is actually how it all started for me, a skinny white guy in sweden.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

good shit right there thats what TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING is about :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 10 2006, 09:54 PM~6142853
> *
> this is actually how it all started for me, a skinny white guy in sweden.. :biggrin:
> *





the man from sweden :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Thats cool I like how people who arent in the lowriding culture perceive it.... I always get a kick listening to people at carshows who bring there kids out for the first time and try to explain why the cars look and do what they do. and its a good feeling not to be stereo typed in an article


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 10 2006, 10:03 PM~6142895
> *Thats cool I like how people who arent in the lowriding culture perceive it.... I always get a kick listening to people at carshows who bring there kids out for the first time and try to explain why the cars look and do what they do. and its a good feeling not to be stereo typed in an article
> *






exactly! this story is written by a swedish reporter back then, who didnt knew what lowriders were, this story is his first and only experience cruising with Ted and scraping up LA :biggrin:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

One of the greatest topics on LayItLow.com...EVER! 'Joost...' and 'SilentDawg', thank you for sharing this. This type of information is greatly needed today in lowriding. Because so many of us have become selfish and self-centered and have lost the true passion that has driven us to be lowriders. It's not about a magazine or a particular club. It's about the people, love and passion of lowriding/lowriders.

Thanks again for sharing.

Tyrone


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW.

Did Ted ever see those pictures? And what happined to Darryl?

Thanks for sharing Joost.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 10 2006, 02:30 PM~6143012
> *One of the greatest topics on LayItLow.com...EVER! 'Joost...' and 'SilentDawg', thank you for sharing this. This type of information is greatly needed today in lowriding. Because so many of us have become selfish and self-centered and have lost the true passion that has driven us to be lowriders. It's not about a magazine or a particular club. It's about the people, love and passion of lowriding/lowriders.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing.
> ...


It's about time we get some quality reading material. :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 10 2006, 10:34 PM~6143024
> *WOW.
> 
> Did Ted ever see those pictures? And what happined to Darryl?
> ...





yes, he has the magazine somewhere, but he was never able to read what was written about him, but this text is send to him too now, after 30 years.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Awesome post Joost... Reading it, i was really taken back in time and could see that 62 and that Camaro scraping down the street with some good oldies music turned up.

The writer did an excellent job on this article.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I have one more contribution to this topic. When Joost told me he was going to see Ted i told him that i wanted one thing -the man's autograph. This is like one of my true childhood heroes and you really came through for me Joost, thanks dawg! 








The autograph is going into my next lowrider with that 70's flavour as a tribute to the lowriders i used to like back then but only see in magazines.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

wow :thumbsup: thanks for posting


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats cool, small world


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*NICE ARTICLE AND PICS....*

*NOTHING LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL WHO HELPED PAVE THE WAY*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

heres a pic i found in a old lowrider mag


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 11 2006, 12:26 AM~6143667
> *heres a pic i found in a old lowrider mag
> 
> 
> ...




cool :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

That's a cool article and story. Was that from a general custom car magazine or something? I would imagine there was no magazine at the time that focused primarily on lowriders in Sweden.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 11 2006, 05:04 PM~6147954
> *That's a cool article and story.  Was that from a general custom car magazine or something?  I would imagine there was no magazine at the time that focused primarily on lowriders in Sweden.
> *




nah thats the thing it was publiced in a general car magazine that did tests on new vehicle`s from that time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 11 2006, 09:51 AM~6148187
> *nah thats the thing it was publiced in a general car magazine that did tests on new vehicle`s from that time
> *


So something like Car & Driver or whatever. That's cool and different.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

yeah I remember that they used to have like one or two articles a year when someone went to the US to check out the hot rod scene or some custom car of the year or in this case, lowriders. 

The time i actually saw one in real life was like 5 years later but this gem was all built in my hometown in Sweden in like 1982..pictures from that time but it still rolls like this!








props to Urban Andersson for making this happen! :biggrin: Joost I know you love this.
Yeah, them's old school wheels allright


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Sep 11 2006, 10:38 AM~6148522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those 4 spoke? :0


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

naw just a bad angle..heres another one








he told me he had supremes in the back and cragars in the front cause of the different offset and skirts..or was it the other way around..?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

check out the frenched taillights and dropped antennas...that is dedication


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

cool story


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

this is the only pic I found of Ted's deuce, if anyone have another please post it. thanx.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

heres this one but its says the owner is anthony reyes.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice post joost. Lowrider camaros?? Who knew?? haha...... :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Sep 11 2006, 09:27 PM~6149722
> *Nice post joost. Lowrider camaros??  Who knew??  haha...... :biggrin:
> *







:0 you didnt know? they did those for a few years


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Silentdawg, SUPREME69, Joost...., sixduece619, cashmoneyspeed, CHIPPIN 64


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

hell yeah! i know theres a guy on here too he has this yellow/green one if i remember correctly


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

Great Article Joost !!!  :thumbsup: Props to Silentdawg !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@Sep 11 2006, 10:15 PM~6150118
> *Great Article Joost !!!    :thumbsup: Props to Silentdawg !!!    :thumbsup:
> *


thanx LooneyG, appreciate it. It's all about the love for the game.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Great article, I think that's it's nice that some "Car and Driver" magazine as someone else put it did an article on Lows.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 holy chit


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## PGH's Finest (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 10 2006, 04:36 PM~6143036
> *It's about time we get some quality reading material.  :biggrin:
> *



Without them, there wouldn't be us!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> *The body lies on the asphalt, the dim light of the streets reflects in the hundreds
> of thousands metal flakes emedded in clearcoat -layer for layer. Stars and comets.
> Comet tails. Red, white and blue. Patterns crossing each other until the eyes can't
> follow no more. A lowrider, a true lowrider.*


This just does it for me, that's what it's all about.

TTT for one of the best topics on LiL!


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

What a great read, thanks for sharing, I am going to meet Ted in 2 weeks, can't wait to meet him :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

tight read good pics.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 10 2006, 03:30 PM~6143012
> *One of the greatest topics on LayItLow.com...EVER! 'Joost...' and 'SilentDawg', thank you for sharing this. This type of information is greatly needed today in lowriding. Because so many of us have become selfish and self-centered and have lost the true passion that has driven us to be lowriders. It's not about a magazine or a particular club. It's about the people, love and passion of lowriding/lowriders.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing.
> ...


Truely awesome man and I agree 100%.

Thanks for sharing this and taking the time to translate and post pictures.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

BACK IN THE DAY WHEN I WAS A YOUNGSTER LOWRIDERS WERE ANY CAR THAT YOU OWNED AND THAT YOU LOWERED. FOOLS PUT ANY CAR THEY HAD BACK THEN. THEY BEST CAR I LIKED WAS A 70 CHEVELLE THAT DOC PAINTED.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Good reading 
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks for a good read. Good topics are far and few between it seems anymore on lil.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

that's some cool ass shit...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

great comments guys :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

bump........................ :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

yeeah..!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Tight, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

shit that dope uffin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

guys like you keep all us young guys motivated and true to the game.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i love all this old school stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

This is a cool topic, Ted is a real nice guy, just got off the phone with him :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Real good topic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Oct 26 2006, 02:52 AM~6444846
> *This is a cool topic, Ted is a real nice guy, just got off the phone with him  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah? ask him if he got my translated script of this article and give him my regards if you talk to him again soon.  
I treasure that autograph like a work of art :biggrin:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Oct 26 2006, 03:49 AM~6445202
> *oh yeah? ask him if he got my translated script of this article and give him my regards if you talk to him again soon.
> I treasure that autograph like a work of art  :biggrin:
> *


Will give him a call tomorrow, need to speak to him about a few things anyways. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeveNineImpala (Dec 1, 2005)

sweet topic man, love reading about lowriding back in the day


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn, that was a good read. Thanks for posting

very well writen article


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

what's the name of the mag and can someone post the cover?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 27 2006, 07:48 AM~6455795
> *what's the name of the mag and can someone post the cover?
> *


TTT


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*and I could actually picture myself rolling wit them lol*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

heres a story on ted wells that came out of a 2002 lowridaz magazine enjoy.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 28 2006, 05:37 PM~6843000
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*2 
hey joost, did you ever get in touch with him again? you sent the article i suppose?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Joost,

I hooked up with Ted a couple of weeks ago and dropped off the article.

He told me to tell you Thanks!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Dec 28 2006, 05:56 PM~6843183
> *Joost,
> 
> I hooked up with Ted a couple of weeks ago and dropped off the article.
> ...




well thank you Al, appriciate it. You have a happy newyears :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Cool shit. Thanks for sharing Joost.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Great topic.  Cant believe it took me this long to find.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great topic. Really good reading stuf.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

i forgot to add the first page of the story on ted wells so here it is.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 11 2006, 01:52 PM~6149942
> *hell yeah! i know theres a guy on here too he has this yellow/green one if i remember correctly
> *


doing an old school inter. right now i'm about half way done. will be posting pics soon. did u finish your interior?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Dec 31 2006, 06:50 AM~6866838
> *doing an old school inter. right now i'm about half way done. will be posting pics soon. did u finish your interior?
> *





ah yeah that was you! nice keeping that old school stuff alive. Nah i havent finished my interior, the thing is, i wanna do another ride because over the years my interests have realy moved on.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Good to read something that inspires. Thank you for posting. :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

TED WELLS A REAL GREAT GUY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND A REAL GOOD ARTICLE OF OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDING.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:thumbsup: on the additions


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Joost, very cool


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

Swedish Car Mags was the shit for me as a kid too. I remember the lowriders from the early eighties, seeing them at the carshows and all.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Joost when you heading back to Cali?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

for those who for one or another reason still do not read lrm, this months issue got a feature on Ted that mention the stuff that went down in the old swedish article 30 yrs ago


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I might actually have to pick that issue up.


----------



## chromerollin (May 29, 2007)

picked up that issue today :thumbsup:


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2006, 01:56 PM~6142863
> *good shit right there thats what TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING is about  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

HES MY FRIEND I GO TO HIM TO FIX SQUARE DUMPS ALL THE TIME HES UP THE STREET FROM MY SHOP


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Great topic TTT


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by herrakani_@Feb 22 2007, 12:43 PM~7327190
> *Swedish Car Mags was the shit for me as a kid too. I remember the lowriders from the early eighties, seeing them at the carshows and all.
> *


for those who dont know ted wells he is still building cars with nice clean set ups right of his garage ard he is a real low rider from back in the day respect him when u hear is name he has been around for a long time


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Great topic!!!! I don't know how I've missed it for so long.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Def-Dee (Mar 6, 2006)

i just did read the whole topic. this is a real cool story. much respect to all the riders from back in the day who made the way.... :worship:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 10 2006, 01:39 PM~6142769
> *Most of you know i met Ted this summer *see the 2006 link in my signature*
> I told him the story, about a swedish friend of mine Jacob. He`s on here under the name Silentdawg. Now about 30 years ago, in the 70`s, he read an article in a swedish car magazine as a kid, with a story about Ted Wells and his homies from the Professionals cc. How they would scrape on van Nuys and Whittier, what the rides looked like back then and what this swedish reporter experienced when cruising with the Professionals.
> 
> ...



Great topic!!! This comes to show that lowrider(or car customizing what ever you want to call it) is very world wide.

Once again great story to make a topic.  :biggrin:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

hey hernan :biggrin: how you doing


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT great topic


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Great topic!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow! Thanks bro, I really enjoyed reading the article.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 30 2007, 04:43 PM~8425016
> *HES MY FRIEND I GO TO HIM TO FIX SQUARE DUMPS ALL THE TIME HES UP THE STREET FROM MY SHOP
> *


if you meet him, tell him I treasure that autograph I got.  For now, its going on display in my 1975 monte carlo low with double frenched antennas 70's style  

If it wasnt for Ted Wells, I may never have discovered lowriding here on this side of the planet. Now 30 some years later, I roll with my own RO unit living out the dream:yes:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Ted is the shit..


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

From last April when Esger and I were in L.A:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

cool pic there!

Love the hat and the color bar on display!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I finally got to meet him in LA and he's a cool dude for sure.  








check out the 62 in the bg


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

I am looking for the missing images on this article: 
http://www.squaredump.com/smf/index.php?PHPSESSID=03a5e4f4f429a8362091c73e76f96888&topic=289.0
and 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/103058-let-me-tell-you-story-about-ted-wells.html

*Joost....* may have back up and *Silentdawg* may have them but he is not sure were. I know some of you save images and maybe even whole pages (.MHT)


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Good Topic


----------

